# Red itchy inflammed skin!!!



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey Everyone
I haven't had to deal with major skin issues until now. Skylie is constantly nipping and biting at herself (no fleas). 

She keeps trying to scratch her lower back above her tail. She is even rubbing her against the couch. I brushed her not knowing what was the problem and she was kicking her leg like it felt good. I happened to look at her skin and it is blood red, at least 4x6" spot. 

Is this a condition that is common with goldens ? I am worried about it, because it is so red and inflammed. I have seen this before but just a tiny spot on back of her neck but didn't think anything of it..


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sounds like a hot spot. Get her to the vet... hot spots are nothing to mess with. and yes, goldens get them. Usually from being wet but it could also be some kind of allergic reaction also.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Could be a yeast infection on the skin or a bacterial infection. Does her skin have an odor to it.

If it's bacterial, you may need a dose of antibiotics to clear it up. Yeast and you may need some medicated shampoo.

I just took my Jules in for this yesterday along with he had red bumps on his belly. Turns out he has both infections.

The yeat infection is probably a result of seasonal allergies which then caused the bacterial infection.


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

No there is no odor.. just red skin that seems to bother her. Its on her back, so it's not an easy place for her to reach. It looks like a rash


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I agree could be a hot spot, bacterial or yeast infection. Hot spot's will grow very fast, so keep and eye on it..good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Are there any scabs at all? Vito has had a reoccurring staph infection in that same spot.


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. No scabs or flakes, just red. I am starting to think maybe her brush caused it!! My sister brushed her for a long time the other day because she is shredding so bad. it has metal prongs, so maybe it irritated her skin. The brush doesn't hurt, but maybe it was too much. I'd hate to think I caused this, but I can't think of anything else. 

As for the nipping and biting herself everywhere, She always does this, but now it seems more excessive. allergies maybe?


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

skylielover said:


> Thanks for the reply. No scabs or flakes, just red. I am starting to think maybe her brush caused it!! My sister brushed her for a long time the other day because she is shredding so bad. it has metal prongs, so maybe it irritated her skin. The brush doesn't hurt, but maybe it was too much. I'd hate to think I caused this, but I can't think of anything else.
> 
> As for the nipping and biting herself everywhere, She always does this, but now it seems more excessive. allergies maybe?


Does it look like razor burn? I once used a Furminator on Maggie. I thought I used a light hand but she ended up with a razor-type burn. I felt so bad. If you're not sure, have your vet check it out. A hot spot can spread rapidly and hard to clear up without meds.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Micro-Tek shampoo will work wonders.  There are a ton of posts on it and the site is here. www.eqyss.com If there is a feed store near you, they may have it too.


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks for the posts. Thankfully the redness is gone. It was definitely inflammed from the brush. It did look like razor burn, no bumps though just really red. I feel so bad. I can't believe that brush did that. It's in the trash, 

As for the itching and biting, it must be seasonal allergies


----------

